# Canon Pixma MP800R Printer only recognized as "Mass storage device"



## frankwissmann (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all!
When I plug in my above mentioned printer I only get the following message by [cmd=]usbdevs -v[/cmd]:

```
Controller /dev/usb1:
addr 1: high speed, self powered, config 1, EHCI root hub(0x0000), nVidia(0x0000), rev 1.00
 port 1 powered
 port 2 powered
 port 3 powered
 port 4 powered
 port 5 powered
 port 6 addr 2: high speed, power 250 mA, config 1, Mass Storage Device(0x6362), Generic(0x058f), rev 1.00
```
The printer just fails to show up on boot time. Only my USB-Scanner is listed. The printer configuration is set up, tested and working. I just want to add a new printer. It seems here is something wrong with the printer although it is a new one and has never been used on another computer. I do need it now cause my old printer broke down. I did read "www.linuxprinting.org" and there it is listed as "working mostly". But therefore it is a BSD-related problem I try it here. Has anybody any thought about what I can do to make my printer show up?

TIA Frank


----------

